# Almera and NATS



## peterob (Feb 3, 2007)

I have recently purchased a P reg (1997) Almera. It has a factory fitted NATS system (system II) but the alarm/remote entry has been disabled as the fobs were missing/broken. I have recently purchased a Master key fob (Delta Elettronita model 7726) from ebay and have a few questions.

1. Where is the NATS unit located so I can reconnect it?!!
2. What is the procedure for learning the keyfob? Searching the forums etc I have found the turn the key six times etc method but this uses a two button fob (with separate lock and unlock buttons) whereas my master fob has a single button. The NATS manual that came with the car describes a different method to auto-learn keyfobs but I am not sure if this is only to learn non-master fobs from the master. Do I also need to get a non-master fob? Or should I be able just to pair the master fob with the car system?
3. Would I be able to use a fob from a different version of NATS that also uses 433.92MHz?

Thanks in advance,
Peterob


----------

